
The Six Main Arcs in Storytelling, as Identified by an A.I - ozdave
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/07/the-six-main-arcs-in-storytelling-identified-by-a-computer/490733?single_page=true
======
RichardHeart
This is quite stupid:

". They collected computer-generated story arcs for nearly 2,000 works of
fiction, classifying each into one of six core types of narratives (based on
what happens to the protagonist):

1\. Rags to Riches (rise) 2\. Riches to Rags (fall) 3\. Man in a Hole (fall
then rise) 4\. Icarus (rise then fall) 5\. Cinderella (rise then fall then
rise) 6\. Oedipus (fall then rise then fall)"

If "up" and "down" are your only "emotions" and you only have 3 slots they can
go in.... 3x2=6. What's losing one thing but gaining another called in this
convolution?

All models are lies, some are useful. This is not useful.

~~~
jjaredsimpson
This is not what they did. You should read the preprint not the pop-sci
summary if you want to make a criticism.

The narratives were "discovered" through the analysis not the other way
around.

------
Neliquat
So all the data is just appearance frequency of positive and negative
connotation words with no contextual clues other than order... yeah, this is
not good science.

------
thedailymail
Litotes would be a good adversarial challenge to this algorithm.

